
Write simple and readable synchronous code in nodejs using fibers  - js4all
https://github.com/0ctave/node-sync
======
peterbraden
This is a bad idea. The main benefit node offers is that it _doesn't_ block.

~~~
innes
"it blocks only current thread!"

Is this satire?

